# Urgent search



## Polly (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if/where I can find Adele's Laughing Song for soprano voice in F? I can only find it in G, and I need a slightly lower setting. Any hope for me?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Any good accompanist should be able to transpose it - failing that, there are music notation (software) programs that allow music to be scanned, then manipulated (key changes, etc) and re-printed. 

I understand the plight of lowering it just one hole step - the soloist I accompany frequently has me transpose, at times as little as a half-step - makes all the difference in voice character ... and keeps it in her range.


----------

